# Muller



## Ruben100 (Jul 20, 2007)

Scripture and Worship
Biblical Interpretation and the Directory for Public Worship

Richard A. Muller & Rowland S. Ward





Price: 17.99


The Westminster Standards have long been the confessional benchmark of Presbyterian churches the world over. Many today, however, consider them to be shallow, ignorant, over-systemized documents. Muller and Ward take a fresh look at the Standards, placing them in their historical context and presenting useful background to help modern-day readers understand these important documents. 


This looks like a good book especially with Muller involved


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up! This does look interesting.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 29, 2007)

Amazon has it for $12.23.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 4, 2007)

WTS for 11.69


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 18, 2007)

My copy arrived today.


----------



## Philip A (Sep 19, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> My copy arrived today.



Slacker!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 19, 2007)

Philip A said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > My copy arrived today.
> ...



 Well, I'm making up for my tardiness in acquiring the book. Almost through reading it. Ward is always interesting reading, though I don't agree with some of his points or citations, but Muller's contribution vis-a-vis the English Annotations is truly fascinating. That half of the book is highly recommended.


----------



## Philip A (Sep 19, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Philip A said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...



While I, on the other hand, have had it for a month at least and haven't done much more than survey the chapters. I don't doubt that the Muller chapters are far better. In fact, the reason I'm not reading it now is because I'm finishing off _The Unaccomodated Calvin_. Excellent stuff.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2007)

Philip A said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Philip A said:
> ...



 _The Unaccomodated Calvin_ has been on my wish list for a while. I look forward to getting it. 

Muller's essay was a great read. 

I did, however, detect some inaccuracies, all concerning references to Edmund Calamy. It's an easy mistake to make, given that there were three well-known men by that name. In fact, I've made a similar mistake myself previously. 

On p. 5 Calamy is cited correctly (though no reference is made to "Elder," "Younger" or "Historian"). On p. 20, Calamy is referred to as "the Younger -- the son of the Westminster divine of the same name." But the reference quotes an abridgment on the life of Richard Baxter which was in fact written by Edmund Calamy the Historian. On p. 26 there is another reference to Calamy the Younger (though this reference is omitted from the index) but the citation actually pertains to the _Nonconformist Memorial_, which was also written by Calamy the Historian. The date given by Muller for the 2nd edition of the _Nonconformist Memorial_ is 1677 but the second edition did not in fact get published until 1713 (and was not published under the title _Nonconformist Memorial_ until 1775). 

These minor details aside, I enjoyed reading Muller's essay immensely. I learned a lot about the English Annotations.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 29, 2007)

Now available at Reformation Heritage Books.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 29, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Now available at Reformation Heritage Books.





It's quite good and available at WSC Books for 12.50


----------

